# Reason spray gun spits (no extension)



## beedoola

I'm using a Graco XR9 with SG2 gun. I'm using a 417 tip right now. I've read that guns will spit when using an extension but I'm not using one and still getting spits. 

I often have to clean excess paint from the spray tip/guard. Is that possibly the issue? If so, is there a reason that is happening?


----------



## Jmayspaint

The needles and/or seats just wear out and you have to repack the gun. Sometimes you can adjust the tension screw on the back of the gun and fix it for a while, but when they start to spit all the time it's time to repack. 

Here's a vid of our favorite YouTube painter demonstrating how it's done 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazz_Painter

Actually I have the same kind of problem. I got my first big spray job and it's going fairly well. I'm prespraying the doors and mouldings/frames with a ff graco tip on my lx-80 titan gun (Impact 440).

The doors are put against the wall and I spray them from side to side, starting outside the door. I get some light spits on the wall behind when I start spraying. They are not the same kind of spits that you get with the extension, just little extra drips that our course change the texture of the wall (which need to be sanded and sometimes scraped/patched). I too have the impression that it's due to the residual wet paint on the tip or guard that is projected when the pressure is leached out of the gun, but I'm not sure.

I had my gun and needle checked by the guy in the city that repairs titan and graco sprayers in town here and all was good.

Any other solution/advice on that matter?


----------



## MikeCalifornia

you probably have a piece of dried paint that is clinging to the inside of the diffuser (where the little holes are). Poke at that and see if it fixes it. Sometimes just take the tip guard off and run paint through the gun for a minute to clear it all out.


----------



## driftweed

If your guard is leaking its because either the guard or tip is not fully seated creating a seal. Clean the guard thoroughly, especially the inside where the tip seats. I usually soak the guard in scalding hot water to loosen up the latex, then use a random nail pulled out of the wall to reach in there and pick it clean. Then take a soft bristle brush or scrub pad to the outside of the tip as well. Next step is to tear the gun apart and clean the filter inside and out. After the gun is reassembled, purge with hot water for about 2 minutes.

Your gear is dirty, clean it.

Now, if the gun still squirted after you released the trigger that would be a sign to do other repairs to it, but since its at the guard that is where you need to focus your efforts of cleaning.


----------



## AngieM

You know those annoying gaskets that come with every tip you buy but never never use? The guard probably needs one of those. Good luck finding one


----------



## AngieM

When you say "spit" do you mean paint is coming out of the after you release the trigger? That's what my gun was doing it needed a new needle assembly (whatever it's called). I bought a Graco gun repair kit from Amazon and replaced it myself. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007I...epair+kit&dpPl=1&dpID=519NzV2z0EL&ref=plSrch#


----------



## Jazz_Painter

AngieM said:


> When you say "spit" do you mean paint is coming out of the after you release the trigger? That's what my gun was doing it needed a new needle assembly (whatever it's called). I bought a Graco gun repair kit from Amazon and replaced it myself.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007I...epair+kit&dpPl=1&dpID=519NzV2z0EL&ref=plSrch#


I don't mean that, that I know needs a needle change. Mine is just little spits when I trigger it on, it's basically a few driplets that get projected on the surface, no big deal, but still needs to be addressed.


----------



## SprayRepairGuy

Jazz_Painter said:


> I don't mean that, that I know needs a needle change. Mine is just little spits when I trigger it on, it's basically a few driplets that get projected on the surface, no big deal, but still needs to be addressed.


Spitting can be associated with material build-up on the tip guard. When you trigger the gun, the spray from the tip will blast off some of the build-up. Build-up on the guard could be a sign of a worn tip creating an abnormal spray pattern.

Another source of spitting could be slow shut-off of the needle. If the ball is worn, it might take a fraction of a second to seat and close off the material flow. This creates a tiny build-up at the front of the diffuser or tip. When you trigger the gun, the droplet is propelled towards your target surface without being atomized. Time to change the gun packing kit.

Most experience painters avoid spitting by triggering the gun when pointing just off the edge of the target surface.


----------

